# Book rafle



## gaz71 (24 Mar 2017)

Up for grabs is The man who cycled the world,by Mark Beaumont.Usual rules apply,leave your name and i"ll pick a winner next week.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (24 Mar 2017)

Me, please.


----------



## VintageRuby (25 Mar 2017)

i'd like to be considered please


----------



## EasyPeez (27 Mar 2017)

Me, please


----------



## Shadow (28 Mar 2017)

Throw my name into the hat, please.


----------



## Freds Dad (28 Mar 2017)

Yes please


----------



## gaz71 (29 Mar 2017)

Mrs Gaz picked @EasyPeez out of the hat.DM me your details and i"ll get the book sent out to you asap.


----------



## EasyPeez (29 Mar 2017)

Great, thanks.

Needless to say, I'll get it back into circulation on here once I've read it.

Cheers.


----------



## nellsbellzz (8 Apr 2017)

And me please


----------

